# Field Archery History



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

There is a wealth of information here.

http://www.nfaaarchery.com/about/history.cfm

Robert


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Robert,

I read through the NFAA history you provided the link for. Very interesting but it didn't answer any of the original questions Nico asked.

Dave


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

This is Paul Davison's website. He is the NFAA Historian, he may be of help.

http://www.stringwalker.net/


Robert


----------



## NicoG (Aug 7, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Robert & Dave for taking the time to reply - I'll check out "stringwalker" & share what I find. FYI a guy that shoots at my club shoots bare bow & string walks with deadly accuracy - scores 425-450 routinely!


----------



## apple123egg (Sep 5, 2007)

*History is interesting*

I am also interested in history


----------



## NicoG (Aug 7, 2007)

*Paul Davison's response*

I too went to the site Robert suggested - I agree Dave, very interesting stuff!

So I asked Paul - how refreshing for him to reply!

However, kind of hit a dead end:

*******************************

Nico,

The Field face has been with the NFAA from the beginning, but the standardized "Field Round" became official in 1942. Both the Hunter Round and Animal Round became official NFAA rounds on January 1, 1961. The faces may have used before then. The origins of these faces are quite obscure.

********************************

I'll keep y'all posted on anything else I dig up.


----------

